# Epic Day at Surfside 5/15



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Ryan and I finally got to go to the surf together. Left the house at 5 and got on the water at about 6:30. Water was as predicted, not ice cream, but flat. Small rollers at the beach surface. Water was in great shape with a little seaweed but nothing major except in a few spots where it was so thick that the water looked brown. I started off with the Bailey Geaux Dog and Ryan started with Strike King. We hit a few early, but it was a slow and steady bite. When the tide turned, so did the bite. Turned on right around 7:15 or so and we both had small limits from 16-21" by 8. Fished until about 9 with not much more to show for, so we got out of the water, iced the fish and went a little east and did some scouting. Some spots were so bad with seaweed and the beach was covered with it, but other places were pretty clear. Some places, the water was really dirty and other places pretty green and even clear. 

We hopped back in to another spot further east and starting chunking tops again. We both immediately started getting HUGE blowups!!!!! I was stoked and disappointed at the same time. Here we had some small keepers in the cooler, and 95% of the remaining 30 or 40 fish we catch are all over 20". These fish were out to eat and they weren't taking any prisoners. Blowup after blowup, we were sticking solid trout and I mean solid. 20s, 21s, 22s, 23s, 24s, 25s, 26s, you get the point. Ryan was throwing pink and I was throwing trout pattern skitterwalks. We both had 3 or 4 breakoffs, so we were forced to use different tops. At one point they wanted big tops and then they wanted small tops. From Skitterwalks to Spook Jrs, and Strike Pro Boogeywalk Jrs, these fish were smashing our tops. Many missed blowups and many pulled hooks. Fish were extremely aggressive, but with the cloud cover and cool northern breeze, it was a bit chilly. Ryan and I caught over 75 or 80 trout and none were throwbacks. We were fishing and catching all of these solid fish and Ryan had already released a trout over 25", and I had released some really good trout too, so the last hour of the trip Ryan went back to the truck to get the camera so we can take a few pictures, but mental memories are better so we only snapped a few. Dey Dead!!!


----------

